# Keystone State Newbies



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Folks,

First off, we are so glad to have been pointed to this site. It has already been a great help, thanks to everyone for tossing in their experiences, we hope to be able to help add to the knowledge base as well.

We are total newbies, we've camped, backpacked, a lot of outdoor stuff before, but now find that we want to take the more comfortable route. So here we are. We just got our new '07 28 RSDS last Friday, managed to get her home with no trouble and back her in with two 90 degree turns with little trouble, set up flat and level. Life is good.







Nick (9 yo), and I driveway camped over the weekend, and our christening event Friday evening was cake and ice cream and the movie RV in the new trailer.

I'm sure we will be having a ton of questions, silly stuff like what is the easiest way to make the bed on the rear queen slide? Hopefully as we learn, we will be able to help out you all as well.

All we need now is some warmer weather, and to figure out where to put everything in the trailer.

Be well, and hope to see you soon.

Carl (The Zymurgist)


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome abord. We are full of information round' here.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to our site!

Enjoy your new trailer.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Zymurgist said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> First off, we are so glad to have been pointed to this site. It has already been a great help, thanks to everyone for tossing in their experiences, we hope to be able to help add to the knowledge base as well.
> 
> ...


WELCOME







!








so what is a Zymurgist? am I the only one who doesn't know?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& CONGRATS!!*


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, lot's of good information available. I'm a transplanted Northerner, originally from Bethlehem, (Christmas City) Pa.

CEF


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Welcome to the forum, lot's of good information available. I'm a transplanted Northerner, originally from Bethlehem, (Christmas City) Pa.
> 
> CEF


Bethlehem? That's just up the road! Thanks for the welcome, Semper Fi.

Carl


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

to Outbackers
AND Congrats on your new 27rsds!

Glad you found us!
Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new 27, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome to the OUTBACKERS!!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome Zymurgist  my fellow berks countian. 
Have fun on outbackers and enjoy your new outback.

We had our maiden voyage this past weekend with a shakedown trip to Lake in Wood.

Jim & Steph (happycamper)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to a fellow Berks Countian.

You wouldn't happen to work at the old Coor's plant at Rt 100 would you??

What do they make there now?? Smirnoff??

I get past there every couple of weeks.

Enjoy the new OB, maybe we will meet up somewhere.

Steve


----------



## fredr (Jun 26, 2006)

Zymurgist said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> First off, we are so glad to have been pointed to this site. It has already been a great help, thanks to everyone for tossing in their experiences, we hope to be able to help add to the knowledge base as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Carl,

Welcome. I think you are in for a lot good times with your TT. We are also from Berks county Pa. Which part of the county are you from?

I have a neighbor who has a 28 RSDS too. We exchange ideas and help each other out all the time. We are also planning on a mini rally with friends from the area. Let me know if you are interested to join us.

Fred


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome welcome welcome!

From a Left Coaster - Shannon (aka OC2 or OCjr)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Zymurgist to the Outback Family
Glad to have another Pa'er onboard
Not to far away from us in Schuylkill County

Don


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Congrats and welcome to a fellow Berks Countian.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to work at the old Coor's plant at Rt 100 would you??
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

No, my brewing is on my own for the time being, running 5 gallons at a time (hope to upgrade to a 10 gallon system this year).

Carl


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Zymurgist said:


> Congrats and welcome to a fellow Berks Countian.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to work at the old Coor's plant at Rt 100 would you??
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

No, my brewing is on my own for the time being, running 5 gallons at a time (hope to upgrade to a 10 gallon system this year).

Carl
[/quote]

Cool.......

Do I hear of an Outbacker Lager being developed???









Steve


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

huntr70 said:


> Congrats and welcome to a fellow Berks Countian.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to work at the old Coor's plant at Rt 100 would you??
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

No, my brewing is on my own for the time being, running 5 gallons at a time (hope to upgrade to a 10 gallon system this year).

Carl
[/quote]

Cool.......

Do I hear of an Outbacker Lager being developed???









Steve
[/quote]
I haven't tried my hand at lagers yet, although I now have the temperature control needed to pull it off. Currently I have three beers fermenting, a double IPA, a Maple Porter (brewed with 5 gallons of maple sap), and a barleywine. But yes I see some potential themes for beers coming up this year.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome from a Lancaster , Pa outbacker!!


----------

